# Napoleon Total War: Multiplayerkampagne Problem



## A.N.D.I. (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich zocke mit meinem Kumpel Napoleon Total War. Die Multiplayerkampagne macht Spaß, aber wenn einer von uns eine gegnerische Armee (KI) angreift, dann kann das Ergebnis nur durch den Computer berechnet werden und es kommt nicht zum Gefecht. Muss man beim Erstellen der Kampagne etwas beachten oder kann man da gar nichts machen?

Ich bedanke mich für eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2011)

Teste doch mal: einfach eine neue Kampagne starten und schauen, ob man da was ändern kann. Es wäre aber möglich, dass es nicht geht - wäre auch für viele sicher elend langweilig, wenn der Mitspieler ne halbe Stunde lang kämpft und man selber nur zusehen darf...


----------



## A.N.D.I. (29. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Teste doch mal: einfach eine neue Kampagne starten und schauen, ob man da was ändern kann. Es wäre aber möglich, dass es nicht geht - wäre auch für viele sicher elend langweilig, wenn der Mitspieler ne halbe Stunde lang kämpft und man selber nur zusehen darf...



Jo, stimmt. Zusammen gegen die KI geht dagegen schon. An Spaß wird es wohl nicht fehlen. 
Vielen Dank für deinen Ratschlag.


----------

